
My first experience on public transportation - quanticle
https://medium.com/@sundaytakesbart/my-first-experience-on-public-transportation-4465409d023d#.3cidezkok
======
DrScump
The attribution at the bottom says, "December 2009".

If that account _is_ 6 years old, bear in mind that things are much, much
worse now, given the huge increase in traffic and homeless.

